# Why I Love Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember Stompers?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Why I Love Ebay ([email protected])*

That is High-larious!


----------

